# Converting to a Coil iginition system



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

I recently converted my fathers Bolens 1000, TR10D Wisconsin to a Firebreathing Coil Ignition. 

I picked the conversion up in another forum somewhere. I had some diagrams at one point but I cant put my finger on them. I will check my files. If not I can write a little summary and make a diagram from the tractor outback. Sure beats having to diagnose and troubleshoot slipped flywheel hubs/keyways, weak magnetos and even weak or reversed flywheel magnets. 

Basically all you have to do is:
1: Get a 12v coil and condenser off an older points style car, say a VW.
2: Bring the cylinder up to TDC and set the points to just barely opened. Use a timing light or "test light" to complete the circuit to verify that the points open when the cylinder reaches TDC. 
3: Connect a lead (using some good quality wire) from the condenser to the negative side of the coil, then connect a lead from the positive terminal on the battery to the positive terminal on the coil. Then connect a spark plug wire from the coil to the plug. 
4: Test the whole setup statically by rolling the flywheel around and watch for that nice blue spark while holding the spark plug against a head bolt. 
5: It took me some time to get the points set to the exact point specified by the "pointer" cut into the side of the front engine cover. The pointer is located on the opposite side of the points box. 
6: Make sure that your timing is correct, as you may be able to damage the engine if the plug fires at the wrong time.
7: I have an inline kill switch that removes the positive source from the battery to kill the motor. 
8: Once you get it all setup start the engine and use a real timing light to verify the mark is actually lined up with the reference line on the engine cover. I did mine while idling the engine. 

I think this is correct, please let me check on the positive/negative locations, I will verify once I get to the tractor. 
It will take some time to get the whole setup together, and be sure to tie back loose wires and keep them away from exhaust, belts, pumps, etc. 

Here's a picture that I had that shows the setup, I may have to take another detailed picture. 

Mike


----------

